# I feel good tonight



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

After tractor beam told me this about his special friend his dog Billy.

They are essentially righting a new chapter in cancer research, and all work is being performed for free, because they are documenting this case. We're all hopeful that it will be treatable. 
__________________
Those of us that have pets know the deal, we will sacrifice whatever it takes to take care of them.

So we need to get a couple of short movies (videos of a little snowblowing).

Its my way of celebrating that they are pulling out all the stops for him.

My bride of 49 years took these this Sunday after the bad storm we had here in n.e. Wisconsin.

I'm new at driving this tractor and snowblower, never reallty did it before, so its not a very good video or videos, I was trying to show off off I guess I was more aware of the camera then what I was doing.

But I promise I will get more and they will be better.

Anyway at this time of night its better then a stick in the eye.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9QEs5tkTP0U]YouTube - X728snowblowing[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R1Y_wuscVC0[/ame]


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:Great videos Rob. I know you had a big  on your face the whole time! You I can tell that you've had some pile driving wind there lately! Congratulations on you long marriage. January 19, my folks celebrate 55 years and I am so very pleased to be a part of that!


----------

